# Refusal after offer letter when i cancelled my visa, Ajman UAE?



## sixthsense

dear, 
I got an offer letter from one of the company in Ajman that to start a job on 16th March, and i accepted an joined them on that date, left my previous company and given the application for visa cancellation.
As i already joined the company and my previous visa is also cancelled a couple of days before.
Now as i joined the new company and my previous visa is cancelled.
My new employer told me to not cancel your previous visa and he can not continue with you as his some of partner have run away, when i told him my visa is cancelled then he is just making excuses.

In this case what can i do as i already left my previous job. What UAE law says in this kind of case as I left job to get other on their offer but now they are refusing? as it will give me a big set back.

Seek Help
Thanks in advance
Maz


----------

